# CRS group buy?



## cpc1007 (Sep 21, 2004)

Hey guys,
As mentioned earlier in last meeting: I have a friend in LA who wants to get rid of his grade A CRS since he needs room to focus on breeding higher grades (just based on current popular rules). He is asking for $10 a piece shipped, a discount might be available if we get all his grade A ones(20-30 shrimps). Here is a link to help identify how a grade A looks like: CRS grading guide - The Planted Tank Forum

I actually was in his fishroom 3 days ago and saw some amazing CRS, so his grade A shrimps could actually carry very good genes. See pic: http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n169/kangshiang/CRS photos/2006-10-03061.jpg

Max


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

Max,

Cool thanks for letting me know.
When is the deadline or when do you plan on ordering?

Did you tell CrazyCanuck?

Frank


----------



## cpc1007 (Sep 21, 2004)

Brilliant said:


> Max,
> 
> Cool thanks for letting me know.
> When is the deadline or when do you plan on ordering?
> ...


Hey Frank,
Please let me know by end of this coming weekend, I am thinking to have the shrimps arrive right before our Dec. 9th meeting so we can split the order at the meeting. And also can you forward this groupbuy info to CrazyCanuck(didn't find this ID on APC)? Currently, there are still 15 CRS available for order.

Max


----------



## djlen (Jun 22, 2004)

Are they as easy to keep and breed as Cherry Reds?
I'm just now getting into them and they are very easy and adaptable.

Len


----------



## cpc1007 (Sep 21, 2004)

djlen said:


> Are they as easy to keep and breed as Cherry Reds?
> I'm just now getting into them and they are very easy and adaptable.
> 
> Len


CRS/BEE are little bit more sensitive to water parameters/wastes compared to Cherry Red. But as long as you have a stable tank with clean water, CRS should do fine. As for breeding, the population growth rate can't compete with Cherry that's for sure...) An aboundant supply of nourishment(food and even liquid vitamin) will boost the growth rate though.

Btw, has anyone seen any BumbleBee shrimp in our LFS? I usually keep CRS and BumbleBee in the same tank to create interesting visual effect, and most importantly....they don't cross-breed...at least not that I am aware.


----------



## Emc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

I don't have anywhere for them to live right now. If someone was interested in housing a few for me (I assume all associated risk  ) I'd order a few.


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

OK I will take 6 of them....maybe 8 if discount kicks in. [smilie=l:


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

I'd love some, but the timing isn't right. My 2.5 gal shrimp farm crashed last weekend. Saturday everything was great. Woke up Sunday, all my livestock were dead; Cherry shrimp, snails, grammarus, everything. I think they suffocated. The grandkids, niece and nephew were playing with the tank during the Thanksgiving weekend and I found the nanofilter partially unplugged and not running Sunday morning.

Oh well.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## Emc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Sounds like everyone's worst tank related nightmare. Sorry to hear about it Jim.


----------



## cpc1007 (Sep 21, 2004)

Brilliant said:


> OK I will take 6 of them....maybe 8 if discount kicks in. [smilie=l:[/QUOTE]
> 
> Frank: Ok, I will order 6 for you. Not sure how much discount we can get(probably won't go lower than $9 each). But 6 shrimps are sufficient enough to start a population anyway.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

I was J/K I cant get too many. I have to save up for my fish..LOL
Sounds cool, what kind of food should I get for them?


----------



## BigRed BMA (Feb 27, 2006)

Frank, thanks for keeping me in mind. Max, emailed me and I asked for 10. 

Matt (crazycanuck on TPF, unfortunately it wasn't available on APC when I signed up)


----------



## Emc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Max, 

I'm not really sure when I'll set the nano up. It's ready to go. I just have not gotten up the motivation. Maybe this will be the motivation.


----------



## cpc1007 (Sep 21, 2004)

BigRed BMA said:


> Frank, thanks for keeping me in mind. Max, emailed me and I asked for 10.
> 
> Matt (crazycanuck on TPF, unfortunately it wasn't available on APC when I signed up)


Hey Matt and Frank,
I have the shrimps ordered and it will be shipped out by Express mail tomorrow, should get here on Friday or Saturday the latest. I will email you guys the track number once I have it, we can discuss how to meet and split the shrimps later.

Max


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

This is it!

Thanks soo much man, this is neat. I will have some food to share with you guys soon...if you want some. From Rain-

Sorry it is blurry...the colors got better as the days went by.


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

They're pretty nice shrimp! I think I'll have to try some after I get my 2.5 stabilized again.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## cpc1007 (Sep 21, 2004)

Two pics of my CRS..)


----------

